# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How does Stop-Drop-Roll work? and transitioning (WILD)

## ShadowSharpeye

Hi. I'm new to lucid dreaming - in fact, I haven't even become lucid at all yet. ::sad2::  I decided to try to go for WILDs cuz it seems quickest, but I'm still noting down dreams when I remember them and doing Reality Checks when I remember to. This post has turned out to be a bit longer than I hoped, so please bare with me.

Anyway. A couple of nights now I've been waking up to my alarm set between 1 and 3 in the morning, depending on when I went to bed to get the 4 hours rest. I've tried something I read somewhere about lying on the ground beside my bed and waiting for my body to want to get back in and get to sleep etc. At one time it worked to some degree. I'm pretty sure I got to sleep paralysis after about 15 minutes on the floor, but it kept fading and coming back as I kept swallowing. Does anyone know of a sure-fire way to quickly get to full paralysis? 

When it settled a bit, I didn't know what to do next to get to the dream, I was "stuck in the doorway".  :Bang head:  How do I get from waking paralysis to the dream I want?

I've read about and watched videos about this "Stop-Drop-Roll" thing. I'm confused.  :Uhm:  Everywhere I'm told in documents and forums to ignore these urges to move, but in this it's telling you to do it when the urge comes. How does this work?

In summary: 

-What's a sure-fire way to get full paralysis quick?
-How do I transition from waking paralysis (from fully awake) into the dream?
-How does Drop-Stop-Roll work? What's it about?

I'd be really grateful for advice in getting started with this, thanks in advance.

 ::thanks::

----------


## gab

Welcome to Dreamivews!

WILD does not need to be confusing. But people who insist that you get into SP are making it confusing and impossible to achieve. If you experience SP before or after dreaming, it's a medical condition, a disorder. You can't get into SP at will. That's something your body will turn on after you start to dream.

Please forget everything you saw in that video. Read this tutorial, that will explain WILDing process in great detail. And here is a short, for beginners tutorial

And if you feel like getting to the bottom of why suggestions to get into SP are so wrong, here is a great thread. http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...mystified.html

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

Thanks for the quick reply and for clearing that up! That already has answered 2 and a half of my questions.

 ::thanks::   ::thanks::   ::thanks::   ::thanks::   ::thanks::   ::thanks:: 

I take it that since you mentioned little else, I've been doing most of it right in my case apart from worrying about SP?

----------


## gab

Well, I would say, that you could compare your procedure to WILDing described in the tutorial. That would be the best way to figure out if you need to change what you doing. Btw, I would just sleep in the bed, not on the floor. You need to fall asleep in the first place, so being comfortable is the way to go. 

I would also recomment to start with basic technique. Adding/changing stuff only later, after some experience, when you will be able to tell, what works for you and what needs to be tweaked. Good luck.

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

I was only staying on the floor for like 10-15 minutes before getting back in, trying at the time to follow "advice" from Lucidology 101, but you've already cleared that up (thanks again).

 I'll try the basic technique tonight and the next few nights. I'll come back to this thread and share progress. I might even start another and share progress for others to comment on and share their own stories and progress.

I know this is a site for dedicated LDers, but I had no idea that people respond this quickly! XD

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

I've had no luck over the past few nights cuz my alarm isn't waking me up at WILDing time, so I keep sleeping right through till morning! I can't wake up like this horse   :Dead Horse:   I've got getting to sleep under control, I just need to find a way to wake myself up again without waking the whole house with a loud alarm.  :Bang head:   :Bang head:   :Bang head:   HELP!!!

----------


## gab

If you wake up at anytime after at least 4.5 hrs of sleep, then it shouldn't really matter what time it is. And even better, if that would be after longer sleep.

This is why:
The longer you sleep, shorter the NREM and longer the REM becomes. So when you WILD, you have to go through only short NREM, untill you get to REM. So after about 7-8 hrs of sleep, NREM is very very short and you practically go straight to REM. 

Don't let it stress you out, that's not helpful. This may or may not work for you, but this is what I do. I drink water before bed and then every time it wakes me up for a restroom. We already wake up after every REM, we just don't notice it. Most of the time we just wake up for a second, roll over and continue sleeping. So that's the most likely time you wake up for a potty break. If this is after longer sleep, you are very close to REM, when you try to go to sleep next.

Also mantras - setting your intent works for many. As you falling asleep first time when you go to bed, repeat a mantra "I wake up after every dream and remember it". This will wake you up after your REM. If this happens towards morning, go for a WILD. 

If you have a phone you can set vibrating or very quiet alarm on, and put it under your pillow, that should work too. Good luck.

----------


## xIGSxTEMPERR

Alright so lets say i get my 7-8 hours of sleep. When i wake up will trying to fild work? Also if i tried to wild before any sleep how long will it take to entire a LD? Please answer. please.

----------


## gab

> Alright so lets say i get my 7-8 hours of sleep. When i wake up will trying to fild work? Also if i tried to wild before any sleep how long will it take to entire a LD? Please answer. please.



Length of sleep is not the only parameter that matters. Please check out some fild tutorials to learn more about it, if your mind is set on that. But I would recommend to start with basic WILD before adjusting it or trying fild.

Trying to have a lucid without any prior sleep is not recommended. WILD is already not the easiest method and trying it at the wrong time will just cause frustration.

Induction Methods and Techniques
WILD
Induction Techniques

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

I'm going from one problem to the next....

Even when I am waking up to the alarm, I'm not able to stay focused for more than like 30 seconds before I drop off again. Can someone send me a Youtube link to a pre-recorded mantra or something? I rarely remember it when I'm just saying it in the head, but I will focus a lot better with an audio track.  I think "I will wake up and stay alert" or something like that would work for me. Someone send me a link?

----------


## TiredPhil

If you need to stay awake for a few more min's before nodding off again here is what you do.

Before going to bed, put some notes on the bathroom wall. On paper, not on the actual wall.
Make sure your bladder is completly empty.
Then have a nice big drink of water, or some other liquid. Cherry juice is quite a good one.
In four or five hours, you will not need an alarm clock to wake up.
Also, you will need to visit the bathroom, where your notes/reminders will be.


vhjk.jpg

----------


## gab

> I'm going from one problem to the next....
> 
> Even when I am waking up to the alarm, I'm not able to stay focused for more than like 30 seconds before I drop off again. Can someone send me a Youtube link to a pre-recorded mantra or something? I rarely remember it when I'm just saying it in the head, but I will focus a lot better with an audio track.  I think "I will wake up and stay alert" or something like that would work for me. Someone send me a link?



This is exactly why we use WBTB. For that to work, you need to get out of the bed. For how long, that's up to everybody to figure out individualy. Could be anywhere from just minutes to an hour, or even longer. 

You get up, use the restroom, read something lucid dreaming related, like you dream journal or your LDing goals to help you set your intent. You stay up only until you can think straight, but you are still sleepy.

Then in bed you repeat your mantra and keep your mind awake until dream is ready for you. 

But you see, all this, and lot more is explained in the WILD I linked twice now above. Because there is lot more to WILDing, then this. You need to do your mental prep, and if you not really willing, then you may not have any good results with WILDs. Good luck.

----------


## Sageous

Also, ShadowSharpeye, a prerecorded mantra is not a very good idea.  The whole point of a mantra is to help focus your mind because you're using it to repeat (and remember to repeat) a meaningful phrase as you're falling asleep. It's not about the sound of a mantra, but about you repeating the mantra.  

Another thought: you might want to make your mantra a little shorter and more meaningful to you than "I will wake up and stay alert," as that is a mouthful to repeat, and seems a bit generic...it's also not correct, because with WILD (including FILD) you are staying awake, not waking up.

Other than that, listen to Gab

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

I feel audio would work better for me in particular because when I get something stuck in my head, I keep saying it to myself and i remember that I actually used that mantra. If I try to do it myself, I lose focus and just stop, then I simply forget I ever started that mantra. I will try shortening it somehow, but I'll see what I can do in general.
If I seem from your view to be ignoring anything, I apologise.  :Puppy dog eyes:   I just find it easier to come back here for answers to specific questions that perhaps aren't covered in all the threads you linked.

----------


## gab

> I feel audio would work better for me in particular because when I get something stuck in my head, I keep saying it to myself and i remember that I actually used that mantra. If I try to do it myself, I lose focus and just stop, then I simply forget I ever started that mantra. I will try shortening it somehow, but I'll see what I can do in general.
> If I seem from your view to be ignoring anything, I apologise.   I just find it easier to come back here for answers to specific questions that perhaps aren't covered in all the threads you linked.



No, I apologise. I realize that the tutorials may be long, and for someone just starting out, it's easy to miss some part of it. I guess I was just a bit frustrated by people trying to learn how to WILD by asking for "tips", instead of reading a solid tutorial. But you don't appear to be one of them, so I apologise.

And really, audio may not be the best. It will keep you awake, and too connected to physical world. The point of mantra is to keep out other thoughts from your mind, keep you awake just enough for you to stay awake till the dream forms. And it can also remind you what are you doing. It has to come from you, you have to be reciting it, not listening to it from outside source.

Good luck and please ask either here, or in the WILD thread. happy dreams  ::alien::

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

Okay. I have tried using the mantra "Dreamer", because I am really good at applying knowledge to things, "dreaming" about how things work - coming up with Dota 2 hero combos etc, and it's kind of my goal to become a (lucid) dreamer. But again, it's the staying awake part I struggle on. I see where you're coming from on the no-audio thing, my bad. It really is nice to have hands-on advice from real pros.

Maybe I'll splash a bit of water on myself just for a bit of alertness. Let's try it again tonight and see what happens.   :Drama:

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

Strange. I'm pretty sure I'm doing everything right, and I can never remember stopping with the mantra. Also, my dream recall has not been very good at all lately, so I can only deduce that maybe I've been having lucid dreams and not remembering them in the morning. Damn..... I'm already keeping  dream journal and writing down any dreams I remember, but that's not many.   ::|:   ::sad2::

----------


## gab

> Okay. I have tried using the mantra "Dreamer", because I am really good at applying knowledge to things, "dreaming" about how things work - coming up with Dota 2 hero combos etc, and it's kind of my goal to become a (lucid) dreamer. But again, it's the staying awake part I struggle on.



Maybe you need a little bit longer WBTB. And the length may be different for you every night, depending on how tired, excited you are. 

Also, you could try a longer mantra. I used to use "next time I'm dreaming, I realize i'm dreaming". I know that's for DILDs. But it rhymes and I like the feel of it. Now I sometimes use "when I see my room, I get up". Or one of my goals in a LD is to slow down instead of darting off and flying, so my mantra could be "slow down, look around, stabilize". This can also help me remember what I wanted to do after I find myself in a LD. I'm lucid, ready to fly off, when I hear myself saying the mantra and that helps.

Also, what helps me, is to concentrate on watching the back of my closed eyelids. It keeps my mind entertained. Sometimes the blackness changes from ending where my eyelids are into a deep, 3D space. And I watch for lights, shapes, or anything that may/may not show up. It helps me to remember what Im doing. 

The trick is to fall asleep, but not until your dream is ready for you. So it's ok to fall asleep, and come out of it in a few seconds, and fall asleep again. If you have intent of doing this, this can be done and every time yu dip under, you have a chance of entering LD.

----------


## ShadowSharpeye

My noobiness is showing through a bit in this, I think. Sounds a bit advanced to be dipping in and out. :'/ When I try to set an intent, it doesn't seem to stick in as well, and I have no idea why. How would you judge how long you need to stay up before starting the attempt?

In honesty I haven't been much trying to relax myself beforehand, but mostly because I feel relaxed already before I start. Is this wrong?

----------


## Reclypso

Sorry, PMd instead.

----------

